# A few flavors.. (Blue Cheese,Purple Diesel,Juicy Fruit,Green Crack,Permafrost)



## iSmokealottaweed (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a few strains grown by us. Not all the pics are perfect but you get the idea.

Here they are:

*"Juicy Fruit"*
Strong sweet candy like smell that gets 10x stronger with a pinch.
Light flavor of pineapple/oranges to leave you smiling
Very heady high that allows you to still function.






*"Permafrost"*
Very fluffy frost covered buds.
Smooth smoke with a floral/earthy taste.
Nice heavy high that will sit you down for a few.






*"Green Crack"*
Very sticky with an extremely stinky exotic smell.
Smooth flavorful smoke with a very exotic fruit taste. 
Reminds me almost of papaya or mangos with a twist.
Very functional high that still hits you hard behind the eyes.





*
"Purple Sour Diesel"* and *"Blue Cheese"*
The Diesel has an overpowering smell of Grape/Skunk/Fuel/Hash and a extremely strong flavor
The Cheese has a very deep pungent aroma and smells almost just like funky cheese with a sweet/sour undertone.
Both are very heavy highs with the cheese really making you take a seat.
(Diesel on left Cheese on right)


----------



## trufflechef (Aug 28, 2012)

Juicy fruit looks and sounds lovely, Are they from seed? which company?


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Aug 28, 2012)

These are all Clone Strain's that came from friends and other local medical growers. The Sour Diesel however was a seed that was found in a bag. I grew that out and did a few crops of before eventually crossing it with my Blue Cheese,Green Crack and Strawberry Blue (Not pictured). Have yet to sprout and grow those out.


----------



## johnnymcpotts (Aug 28, 2012)

How was the yeild with juicy fruit? I've been looking at finding that strain


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Aug 28, 2012)

johnnymcpotts said:


> How was the yeild with juicy fruit? I've been looking at finding that strain


This specific strain of it is for sure a Heavy producer and nice dense nugs. Very frosty plant and is very grower friendly.


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Aug 31, 2012)

That is some nice looking pot. How is the mass - does it duff out? Way to go...


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Sep 1, 2012)

Always loved permafrost,the rest is beautiful too.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 1, 2012)

green crack! one of my favorites. the picture above what u said looks more like the green crack ive gotten. the one below it looks like some homegrown but still looks nice


----------



## timbo123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice review! Pics, description of smell, taste and high... just what I need to know. Thanks!


----------

